
How to find a great co-founder? - messyjones
I&#x27;m struggling to find a great co-founder. I am a strong iOS developer at Brown University, so finding co-founders for ventures has rarely been hard. But, I have yet to work with someone who I consider to match me on my work ethic. Many friends put drinking and partying above work. I&#x27;m really just trying to find a co-founder, coder or not, who is willing to work and obsess 24&#x2F;7 on a mission. I have many weaknesses beyond my strengths, so finding a co-founder is so important. But, I am not willing to compromise on others having a below-exemplary work ethic. Any tips on how to find a great co-founder?
======
sany
I can only give you advice I have experienced myself: take a piece of paper,
divide it in 2. one the left side write down: we share: -vision(do we have the
same goal, do we see the future in the same way...), -commitment (do we want
to spend a good part of our life together, what come first? startup, life or
family?)

one the right side write down: we differ in: -orientation(you need both; one
who see the bigger picture and one who pay close attention to the smaller
stuff) -expertise (complement each other) and always assume the best but plan
for the worst ;) check your own network and think deeply who you can imagine
working with. go to local(if possible) founders event(check on meetup) if you
still don't find a co-founder, apply for a start-up weekend or hackathon (you
can work on a project over the weekend, it give you a bit of an insight who
you are dealing with. good luck & success messyjones

~~~
messyjones
thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it.

